# Eleaf iStick Pico Mega 80W TC Starter kit



## 3avape (22/7/16)

Eleaf iStick Pico Mega, an upgraded version of iStick Pico, is compatible with both 26650 and 18650 cells. It is updated with the new firmware which features a simpler interface for VW mode, a Smart mode for easy operation and a custom logo for fun. When used with newly added NotchCoilTM, the MELO III/MELO III Mini atomizer is the best match for iStick Pico Mega.









*Features & Specs:*
*Melo 3 Atomizer*
-Length: 65mm
-Diameter: 22mm
-Capacity: 4ml
-Thread type: 510 thread
-Material: 304 stainless steel

*iStick Pico Mega Battery*
-Size: 53.5mm*31.5mmm*73.5mm
-Thread type: 510 thread
-Cell Type: High-rate 18650 cell(Continuous discharge current should be above 25A)
High-rate 26650 cell(Continuous discharge current should be above 35A)
-Output mode: Smart/VW/Bypass/TC(Ni, Ti, SS, TCR-M1,M2,M3) Mode
-Output Wattage: 1-80W (Maximum 75w with 18650 battery, Maximum 80w with 26650 battery)
-Resistance range: 0.05-1.5ohm(TC Modes)
0.1-3.5ohm(Smart/VW/Bypass mode)
-Temperature range: 100－315℃/200－600℉ (TC Mode)


----------

